# Wings n things



## cgarratt (Mar 13, 2008)

Any1 got the adress for wings n things petshop in wolverhampton somewhere


----------



## Mujician (Mar 7, 2007)

118118


----------



## cgarratt (Mar 13, 2008)

sum1 on here must now


----------



## AuntyLizard (Feb 7, 2007)

I googled and yell.com'd but couldn't find them.. Have they changed their name?

Liz


----------



## cgarratt (Mar 13, 2008)

ive googled it too but never find it, but people talk about the shop on here so i wanted to visit


----------



## hopper (Oct 2, 2008)

its called wikid pets or something like that and the are not in any yellow pages or nuthing dont know why lol... but they are next to the race course (wolvo)just off the stafford road a449 i think it is hope this helps


----------



## pankthesnake (Sep 29, 2007)

The address is Gorsebrook Road, and as above it is just off A449. It is the turning for Dunstall Park. Don't have a phone number though


----------

